# Does the oestrogen supplements stop AF coming ?



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

On day 11 post et. No bleed yet - but just wondering if the Climaval (oestrogen tablets) would stop any period coming anyway?
Starting to panic now!!
Thanks
Cazx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

sadly just answered this myself - you can :-(


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Caz, 
I'm really sorry  . I have been wondering the same thing. Are you sure it's AF and not just spotting? I am feeling so worried as my AF would be due today and I was wondering about the climaval & utrogestan stopping AF. 
I'm so sorry if it is your AF hun.
Take care
Helen xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

at the moment just when i wip  -but thats just like last time -I know its -ve :-(
when I had my +ve , no blood at all. so I kind of guess thats how it works for me. feel an idiot - really talked myself into being PG- even felt sick!
thanks for your message - good luck - if you dont bleed i think its a great sign!
Cazx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm really sorry Caz. This is my first FET and I don't know how it all works. Was convinced AF was coming yesterday but symptoms seem to have worn off a little today. You shouldn't feel like an idiot at all; we all convince ourselves it has worked. The mind and the drugs do strange things to us. I'm really sorry this time wasn't your time and wish you so much luck next time.  
Helen xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

when I had oestrogen tablets or patches on moniotred cycles I was also prescribed cyclogest to bring a bleed on.
L x


----------

